# OnePlus phones - flagship phone at mid-range price



## editor (Jun 15, 2016)

Monster specs at a great price (£310) - and the reviews are very positive too. 6GB of RAM!

Unless you crave innovative features like the Samsung curved screen, I can't see much point in spending any more if you're after a decently powerful, big screen handset. 














> *Screen: *5.5in full HD AMOLED (401ppi)
> 
> *Processor:* quad-core Qualcomm Snapdragon 820
> 
> ...



OnePlus 3 review: flagship phone at mid-range price


----------



## The Boy (Jun 15, 2016)

I have the plus one which I bought pre-owned and i'm more than happy with, and this looks like another good phone.

The 6gb of ram does look a bit odd though.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 15, 2016)

Looks great. Less and less reasons to sign long expensive contracts.


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2016)

Seems they've managed to generate iPhone-esque queues for their launch (thankfully without whooping, near-hysterical employee Borgs running around the block):



Review:



Sadly, the price isn't so cheap in the UK: OnePlus 3 review: Brexit forces price rise of £20


----------



## bendeus (Jul 24, 2016)

Bought one and now have it up and running. Brilliant phone - fast, sleek and wonderfully uncluttered with bloaty mcbloatface. Particularly loving the dual sim (no more work and personal phone juggling) and the different profiles you can set up to handle them both. 

Only quibble is that it's not waterproof, unfortunately. Otherwise big thumbs from me.


----------



## Farmer Giles (Sep 1, 2016)

I have the 1+2 it its a cracking phone.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 1, 2017)

Anyone got the 3T? On paper it looks good, but still a fair bit for something that isnt out in great numbers.

Seems removable batteries are less and less a thing sadly as are SD, but at least they only charge another 30 quid for sim only.

Note 4 is dying a death, which is an arse as id hoped for a good while longer out it.


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2017)

Turns out the OnePLus 5 is pretty nippy. 



The iPhone is no longer the fastest phone in the world


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 28, 2017)

editor said:


> Turns out the OnePLus 5 is pretty nippy.
> 
> 
> 
> The iPhone is no longer the fastest phone in the world




It looks bloody nice, I was seriously torn between this and the S8, but Samsung won in the end. 

However these awesome specs are certainly pushing the price up, it's certainly getting closer to top end models.


----------



## Chz (Jun 30, 2017)

editor said:


> Turns out the OnePLus 5 is pretty nippy.
> 
> 
> 
> The iPhone is no longer the fastest phone in the world



Turns out they cheated on the benchmarks, unfortunately. 

Not to a great extent, but it's the same as any other Snapdragon 835 powered device rather than faster. Which is kind of what you'd expect.

It's still a decent value versus Google, Samsung, or Apple. But I'd rather save £70 and get an Honor 9. Nearly as fast, bit smaller, SD card support. OS updates are slower, but you do get them.


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2017)

Chz said:


> Turns out they cheated on the benchmarks, unfortunately.
> 
> Not to a great extent, but it's the same as any other Snapdragon 835 powered device rather than faster. Which is kind of what you'd expect.
> 
> It's still a decent value versus Google, Samsung, or Apple. But I'd rather save £70 and get an Honor 9. Nearly as fast, bit smaller, SD card support. OS updates are slower, but you do get them.


But that video was a real world test.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 30, 2017)

It certainly looks like a decent phone. I'd be more inclined to go back to Android with specs and design like that.


----------



## Chz (Jun 30, 2017)

editor said:


> But that video was a real world test.


I wasn't really referencing the video. A10 and 835 are close enough in most real world tests as to be fairly indistinguishable. (although the things the A10 is faster at, it tends to be a *lot* faster at) It's more that they felt the need to build some benchmark cheating into their Android fork in the first place. So they can distinguish it from the S8 or whatever HTC calls their new one. Which have identical processors.



> It certainly looks like a decent phone. I'd be more inclined to go back to Android with specs and design like that.


I'm amused at the design side of that, given it's the most iPhone-y of all the iPhone clones out there. Even beating Huawei at it.


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2017)

Chz said:


> I wasn't really referencing the video. A10 and 835 are close enough in most real world tests as to be fairly indistinguishable. (although the things the A10 is faster at, it tends to be a *lot* faster at) It's more that they felt the need to build some benchmark cheating into their Android fork in the first place. So they can distinguish it from the S8 or whatever HTC calls their new one. Which have identical processors.
> 
> 
> I'm amused at the design side of that, given it's the most iPhone-y of all the iPhone clones out there. Even beating Huawei at it.


When it comes to design, the Samsung Edge is the only phone out there that actually looks particularly different. It certainly shows up the iPhone's design for being very staid now.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 30, 2017)

Only 6gb for £310? you wouldn't be able to fit much on it


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 30, 2017)

Can't think why anyone would pay ££ for the edge over the standard Samsung unless they're were a bit of a twat though.


----------



## The Boy (Jun 30, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Only 6gb for £310? you wouldn't be able to fit much on it



Thats the RAM, silly.  Is 64GB storage iirc.  Possibly 128?


----------



## The Boy (Jun 30, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> Can't think why anyone would pay ££ for the edge over the standard Samsung unless they're were a bit of a twat though.



Thought the s8 had done away with the non-edge versions?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 30, 2017)

The Boy said:


> Thats the RAM, silly.  Is 64GB storage iirc.  Possibly 128?


isn't that memory? i'm confused


----------



## Chz (Jun 30, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> isn't that memory? i'm confused


Volatile versus non-volatile. Anything in RAM/memory dies when your battery does. Storage (64 or 128GB in this case) is the mostly permanent stuff.

And you're not getting a OnePlus for £310 any more.


----------



## The Boy (Jun 30, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> isn't that memory? i'm confused



RAM - what is usually referred to as memory - is used by the OS to store data it using - running programs and related files etc.  Storage is where you keep stuff like music and books and apps. 

Iirc, the oneplus 5 has 64/128Gb of the latter.  6GB is quite a lot of RAM for a phone.


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2017)

The Boy said:


> RAM - what is usually referred to as memory - is used by the OS to store data it using - running programs and related files etc.  Storage is where you keep stuff like music and books and apps.
> 
> Iirc, the oneplus 5 has 64/128Gb of the latter.  6GB is quite a lot of RAM for a phone.


Indeed. It's very high end.


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> Can't think why anyone would pay ££ for the edge over the standard Samsung unless they're were a bit of a twat though.


Oh please do tell me why someone who likes the look of the Edge - and it's cutting edge specs and screen - should be dismissed as a "bit of a twat"?

You can pick up an s7 Edge unlocked for £480 so they're not even that expensive, given the tech you're getting. Too pricey for me mind, but a really lovely looking phone.


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 30, 2017)

It's the price difference, paying so much extra because of looks. Like a gold plated iPhone or something, wankers.


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> It's the price difference, paying so much extra because of looks. Like a gold plated iPhone or something, wankers.


You're not even making sense. It's nothing like the pointless ostentation of "gold plated iPhone"  and just because someone shells out for a really fantastic looking phone with an amazing screen and one of the best cameras on a mobile, that doesn't make them a 'wanker.' The S7 is cheaper than the top iPhone anyway, so are all iPhone buyers wankers too?

Samsung Galaxy S7 Display Review: The BEST Smartphone Display EVER. Period


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 30, 2017)

The screen on the S8 is really good. Like real good. Using my PC monitors afterwards seem a bit shit in company.


----------



## Tom A (Jul 12, 2017)

I have had my OnePlus 5 for five days now and am really pleased with my choice, quick and instantly responsive apps are a revelation for me after the sluggish response on my old Samsung S3 Mini (which I finally replaced after charging issues caused by water damage - not even immersed but exposed to a rainy day out did for it). A brilliant phone for the price, with fewer of what I consider gimmicks among high-end phones, and certainly none of the bloatware that put me off Samsung even before the exploding battery issues of last year.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 12, 2017)

Tbf to Samsung their phones have very little in the way of bloat these days and the interface is much much better then it used to be. Ive had a fair few Android phones over the years, including a number of Samsungs and the S8 is the first I've not installed a custom launcher.


----------



## Tom A (Jul 12, 2017)

I just remember my S3 Mini had tons of Samsung-exclusive apps which just duplicated what other, more established apps had done. All of which got disabled, especially when my phone started slowing as it struggled to cope with the latest versions of apps - and also having my phone automatically update apps I would never use was annoying. I was tempted by the S8, especially since it is considered *the* best Android phone out there at present, but thought paying £150-200 extra for something that was just slightly superior in most cases and possibly slightly inferior in others wasn't worth it. Also even though Samsung have meant to clean up their act regarding bloatware, having something with stock or near-stock Android has appealed to me for some time, I like my systems starting from a minimalist base that I can then build up from in my own image.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 12, 2017)

It certainly looks a good phone. I was torn, but the price difference wasn't so great after some haggling and the fact the S8 deals better for water edged it for me.

Samsung still have their own apps but they are tucked away in their own folder in the app draw and aren't running the whole time.


----------



## Tom A (Jul 12, 2017)

Waterproofing nearly swung it for me towards either an S8 or an iPhone 7 (especially since a long walk in the rain lead to the demise of my S3 Mini, well it _works,_ but charging it is a bit iffy) - but in the end I just bought a special waterproof pouch for the phone from Go Outdoors.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 17, 2017)

Second OnePlus Factory App Discovered. This One Dumps Photos, WiFi & GPS Logs


----------



## pinkychukkles (Nov 20, 2017)

^ shame about that, the OnePlus 5T gets five stars in the Grauniad.


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2017)

pinkychukkles said:


> ^ shame about that, the OnePlus 5T gets five stars in the Grauniad.


Its a clusterfuck but the attacker does need physical access to the phone first.


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2017)

It pretty much destroys the iPhone X


----------



## Chz (Nov 20, 2017)

editor said:


> It pretty much destroys the iPhone X



I could care less about an app loading half a second faster, but that interface unresponsiveness in Minecraft is pretty damning against it. But that's Android in a nutshell - fast where it's not a problem, and hiccups when you least want them. Loading times are curious though, since the iPhone (A-whatever-number) has *way* more brute force than the SD935. Obviously I wouldn't pay twice as much for the privilege, says the man with the Huawei phone who thinks OnePlus is too expensive. 

Qualcomm really holds the Android side back. Not that the SnapDragon isn't quick, but the Apple SoC is simply amazing.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 26, 2018)

OnePlus continuing to not do their reputation any favours. 

OnePlus says up to 40,000 customers may be at risk from security breach


----------



## editor (May 21, 2018)

Here's the review of the latest, notchy OnePlus6

OnePlus 6 review: the spiritual successor to the Nexus


----------



## sim667 (May 22, 2018)

editor said:


> But that video was a real world test.


Against an out of date iPhone.

Edit: Sorry, just saw the posted date.


----------



## editor (May 22, 2018)

sim667 said:


> Against an out of date iPhone.
> 
> Edit: Sorry, just saw the posted date.


Here's a brand new review:



> The OnePlus 6 is premium device that cuts the right corners in pursuit of a sub-£500 price. Starting at £469, it certainly isn’t a cheap smartphone but it is less than half the cost of Apple’s iPhone X and considerably cheaper than the top-end Android competition.
> 
> It is as smooth and well made on the outside as it is high performing on the inside, which makes it one of the best smartphone experiences available at any price point right now.
> 
> ...


OnePlus 6 review: top-end smartphone for half cost of iPhone X


----------



## sim667 (May 22, 2018)

editor said:


> Here's a brand new review:
> 
> 
> OnePlus 6 review: top-end smartphone for half cost of iPhone X


I wouldn't mind having a hands on look at one.

Problem is I've had iphones now since they launched the first one, I'm well invested with apps etc.


----------



## editor (May 22, 2018)

sim667 said:


> I wouldn't mind having a hands on look at one.
> 
> Problem is I've had iphones now since they launched the first one, I'm well invested with apps etc.


You'd need to buy an awful lot of apps to make up the price difference!


----------



## sim667 (May 22, 2018)

editor said:


> You'd need to buy an awful lot of apps to make up the price difference!


I need some specific ones though, like dp4remote. Can't find anything available on other platforms.

Annoyingly the dev hasn't made it iOS 11 compatible either.


----------



## souljacker (Oct 29, 2018)

Anyone got a 6? I need a new phone and the prices look good at the moment.


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2018)

The new OnePlus 6T is picking up rave reviews 
OnePlus 6T Review: The OnePlus 6 successor has a lot to offer


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 29, 2018)

editor said:


> You'd need to buy an awful lot of apps to make up the price difference!


Gaming is definitely one of the reasons I can’t see myself switching 

          

I deleted a couple over the weekend, too #rofl


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2018)

mrs quoad said:


> Gaming is definitely one of the reasons I can’t see myself switching
> 
> View attachment 151090 View attachment 151091 View attachment 151092 View attachment 151093 View attachment 151094 View attachment 151095 View attachment 151096 View attachment 151097 View attachment 151098 View attachment 151099
> 
> I deleted a couple over the weekend, too #rofl


Really useful set of massive images for a thread about OnePlus phones. That said, the money you'd save by not paying over the odds for an Apple phone would probably pay for all those apps and a shitload more. #rotfl


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 29, 2018)

editor said:


> Really useful set of massive images for a thread about OnePlus phones. That said, the money you'd save by not paying over the odds for an Apple phone would probably pay for all those apps and a shitload more. #rotfl


If android users paid for apps, >30% of them would probably be available on Android. 

SAD. 

#trumprofl #txforasking


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2018)

mrs quoad said:


> If android users paid for apps, >30% of them would probably be available on Android.
> 
> SAD.
> 
> #trumprofl #txforasking


You're actually quite wrong with that made up number, but I can see that the Reality Distortion Field is very strong for you so I'll leave you to roll around in Fanboy Meadows.   

#enjoy


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 29, 2018)

editor said:


> You're actually quite wrong with that made up number, but I can see that the Reality Distortion Field is very strong for you so I'll leave you to roll around in Fanboy Meadows.
> 
> #enjoy


Well done on looking up all of those premium games, and so swiftly finding out which of them is fully available on Android, which is only available in freemium form, and which isn’t available at all.

I’d sort of assume you were just doing your fandroid thing and randomly spouting out a fandroid response, only it’s clear you’ve put the work in to come out with a considered answer.

#enjoy


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2018)

mrs quoad said:


> Well done on looking up all of those premium games, and so swiftly finding out which of them is fully available on Android, which is only available in freemium form, and which isn’t available at all.
> 
> I’d sort of assume you were just doing your fandroid thing and randomly spouting out a fandroid response, only it’s clear you’ve put the work in to come out with a considered answer.
> 
> Enjoy fandroid meadows!


I just corrected your ignorant response. Oh and kindly don't persist in trying to take this across any more threads in unrelated forums.


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2018)

Back on topic, this may be useful for anyone with a 5 or 5T:

Should you replace your OnePlus 5 or 5T with a new OnePlus 6T?

And here's an interesting article:

OnePlus 6T vs Apple iPhone XR: Do not let their prices fool you

The lack of wireless charging means it's a no from me for the 6T.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 29, 2018)

editor said:


> I just corrected your ignorant response. Oh and kindly don't persist in trying to take this across any more threads in unrelated forums.


Tbf, I think you’ll find I corrected your ignorant response, to which you haven’t actually responded, with a response that was itself a response to a question you actually asked.

You’ve sort of disappeared up your own arse with not wanting responses to things you ask about phones you probably don’t actually want but, you know. On with the topic! Definitely more interesting than your next post (guesstimate: a bit superior / dismissive, probably lacking in insight, and probably content free. With a whiff of “back on topic”!)


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2018)

mrs quoad said:


> Tbf, I think you’ll find I corrected your ignorant response, to which you haven’t actually responded, with a response that was itself a response to a question you actually asked.
> 
> You’ve sort of disappeared up your own arse with not wanting responses to things you ask about phones you probably don’t actually want but, you know. On with the topic!


Really not interested in this weirdness. Go play with your zillion games on your beyond awesome iPhone and let people get on with talking about the actual topic of this thread: the OnePlus phones  Thanks.


----------



## cheesethief (Oct 30, 2018)

I've got a 5T, had it for nearly a year now and it's still pretty awesome. Lovely screen, amazing camera, superb battery life. I'm not enamoured with the 6, mainly because my slightly neurotic sense of aesthetics just can't deal with the notch. I know it'll be a standard fixture in a few years, maybe I'll hold onto my 5T until they can hide the sensors under the screen itself.


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2018)

cheesethief said:


> I've got a 5T, had it for nearly a year now and it's still pretty awesome. Lovely screen, amazing camera, superb battery life. I'm not enamoured with the 6, mainly because my slightly neurotic sense of aesthetics just can't deal with the notch. I know it'll be a standard fixture in a few years, maybe I'll hold onto my 5T until they can hide the sensors under the screen itself.


I predict the notch - or at least the Apple/Google sized monstrosities - will soon be gone and looked back at with laughter, like mullet hairstyles.


----------



## editor (Nov 7, 2018)

Rave review: OnePlus 6T review: Fundamentally great


----------



## Farmer Giles (Nov 7, 2018)

Still rocking a 3T and dont really see the need to upgrade it TBH. Great phone.


----------



## Chz (Nov 8, 2018)

I really want to see a head-to-head vs. the Magic 2 once it's available. They should be coming in around the same price.


----------

